# Pdcl2. Brown color anhydrous salt



## Raza shahid (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi friend i need some help of yours to get pdcl2 brown powder or brown salt i have refined pd salt from mlcc and at the end of chlorination process i got some yellow salt may be ammoniumhexachloropalladate, but i need pdcl2 can u please help to achieve this i think calcing process can evolve ammonium chloride to get pure pdcl2. But i may be wrong i need to know the right way, it will be appreciated.


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 10, 2018)

Ammoniumhexachloropalladate, is red brown. What is the special need for PdCl2 ?


----------



## Raza shahid (Nov 11, 2018)

Need pdcl2 to active the abs plastic for electroplating basicly for activator. i have yellow salt palladium followed by gold n scrape. Need help to achieve pdcl2.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 11, 2018)

https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=8772


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 11, 2018)

As far as I know, activation = metallization is done by PdCl2 solution and stannous chloride solution. Therefore I suppose any Pd compound solution will work - of course experimentation and optimization is needed


----------



## Raza shahid (Nov 11, 2018)

In companies pdcl2 is strongly recomended to make solution because of quality, palladium salt of chloride is much better then any other pd salt. For solution.


----------



## Lou (Nov 12, 2018)

Please see that thread.


----------



## ashir (Jan 5, 2019)

the given link by palladium is best answer of your question, but keep in mind , it will need a high grade proper cham lab with advance equipment and safety, 
keep this math always written in front of your wall

Palladium weighs 106.42 grams per mol. Chlorine is 35.453 g/mol. There are twice as many chlorine atoms as there are palladium atoms. So, add them all together as follows: 106.42 g/mol + 2(35.453 g/mol) = 177.34 g/mol for the anhydrous material. Palladium constitutes by mass, 106.42 g/mol Pd / 177.34 g/mol PdCl2 *100 = 60% by mass.


----------

